# Upgrade Path



## Kenshai (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, I kind of stumbled into a free K9A2 Platinum. Debating now whether to pick up a Phenom II and drop my Intel or sell the motherboard and pick up a E8500 or something similar for ~180. The phenom would be faster, similar price. Selling mobo and proc on intel side will net a bit more so a 955 is possible for the phenom. 

Or I could wait for the 955 to drop and pick up a cheap 920 or 940BE when people get rid of them? Just the possibilities.

Suggestions?


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd go with the Phenom II 955, your CPU cooler should take care of it when overclocking, but make sure you have an AMD retention thingy for it. PII 955 will be a nice upgrade from your E6750, and would beat an E8500 easily, especially when overclocked.


----------



## Kenshai (Apr 21, 2009)

There won't really be much more headroom on a 955 over the 940 will there? From what I can tell about it, just higher stock clock and different memory controller?


----------



## unibrow1990 (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd go with a 940, I think the only major advantage of the 955 is DDR3 which your motherboard doesn't support anyways so you might as well save a little bit.


----------



## Darren (Apr 21, 2009)

Phenom II X4 955 supports both DDR2 and DDR3, if i'm not mistaken?


So if you plan on using DDR3 in the future the 955 or 810 are good choices.


The Phenom II X3 720 is the best deal though, its extremely cheap and is known to match the i7 in games.


----------



## computertechy (Apr 21, 2009)

yes the 955 does support both

will probaly get a 955 this month

and then all the ddr3,board next month

gpu's & psu month after

will have a few bits to sell if any1 is interested?


----------



## erocker (Apr 21, 2009)

Darren said:


> Phenom II X4 955 supports both DDR2 and DDR3, if i'm not mistaken?
> 
> 
> So if you plan on using DDR3 in the future the 995 or 810 are good choices.
> ...



Agreed, the X3 720 would be the perfect chip to drop in that board.  I kinda wish I kept mine and sold my Intel rig now.


----------



## Kenshai (Apr 21, 2009)

After doing a bit more research, that 720BE seems the best way to go for the money. Now to find someone to purchase my Intel stuff.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 21, 2009)

720BE is a brilliant chip, I love mine. I definitely wouldn't get a 940, 955 would be a better choice as it's both DDR3 and DDR2 support so if you got a DDR3 board later on you wouldn't need to change your chip as well.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 21, 2009)

I was going to suggest the x3 720 too  I would suggest you get the same HD of one the you already have and RAID 0 them so your load times are faster xD I would sugegst that you sell that board to buy a better board for cheaper... like this one

If you do get the mobo I suggested (has SB750) it whill enable the possibility of unlocking the 4th core! just get the right batch number of the 720BE (I think it's 0940 or something)


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 21, 2009)

955 has HUGE improvements over the 940. They do 3.8ghz on stock voltage from the few chips I've seen.


----------



## Kenshai (Apr 22, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I was going to suggest the x3 720 too  I would suggest you get the same HD of one the you already have and RAID 0 them so your load times are faster xD I would sugegst that you sell that board to buy a better board for cheaper... like this one
> 
> If you do get the mobo I suggested (has SB750) it whill enable the possibility of unlocking the 4th core! just get the right batch number of the 720BE (I think it's 0940 or something)



Only issue I have with that is, doubt there'll be much interest in the board, it's not really known for it's overclocking potential, it just appears to be a somewhat generic board.



ShadowFold said:


> 955 has HUGE improvements over the 940. They do 3.8ghz on stock voltage from the few chips I've seen.



Guess I'll have to wait for actual release of it to get a true understanding of the difference.
Also where did you see these chips?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 22, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Only issue I have with that is, doubt there'll be much interest in the board, it's not really known for it's overclocking potential, it just appears to be a somewhat generic board.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll have to wait for actual release of it to get a true understanding of the difference.



ill post a comparison when i get the 955 alright


----------



## Drizzt5 (Apr 22, 2009)

The 955 is not only a higher clocked 940. But I would go for a 720be anyways to save money. You won't see a gigantic difference in game by spending the extra money on a 955.


----------



## Kenshai (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm looking for a used 720BE that can clock decently, other than that will probably pick it up at the local Tiger Direct at least if I can't find one shortly.

Well comparing the prices on ZipZoomFly

The 720BE runs $134 shipped the 940BE runs $169 shipped. 

I assume the $35 to upgrade would be worth it?

Also, walk into Tiger Direct, and get the right batch for the possible 4th core on a different motherboard is another option I'm looking at. $155 then tax at TD


----------



## Drizzt5 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hmm... wait to buy used 940BE's that people are selling to get 955's maybe?


----------



## Kenshai (Apr 22, 2009)

Purchasing a 720BE. Also debating about selling the K9A2, so I can pick up a motherboard with the correct south bridge for the fourth core unlocking. 

MA790GP-UD4H. Will work just fine from what I've read. Good idea?

Money from intel rig + K9A2 should be make a cheap upgrade.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 24, 2009)

get the biostar I suggested... 105$ no? anyways, only MSI and Biostar can unlock 4th core I believe... get the 720BE at MAX 140$ shipped... or else if you can't sell your board, go for 940BE, a faster way... 

but IMO, if you can sell your board for 105$ and getting the Biostar for that much (theres also a 10$ mail in rebate  so 95$ at the end) and getting the 720BE (or 940BE) used or new is your best choice


----------



## Kenshai (Apr 25, 2009)

n-ster said:


> get the biostar I suggested... 105$ no? anyways, only MSI and Biostar can unlock 4th core I believe... get the 720BE at MAX 140$ shipped... or else if you can't sell your board, go for 940BE, a faster way...
> 
> but IMO, if you can sell your board for 105$ and getting the Biostar for that much (theres also a 10$ mail in rebate  so 95$ at the end) and getting the 720BE (or 940BE) used or new is your best choice



I bought cdawalls 720 that unlocks just fine. Clocks to 4ghz on water etc etc. The Arekieh unlocked the 4th core with that exact motherboard and clocked to 3.6ghz no problem with the 4th core unlocked.


----------



## wiak (Apr 25, 2009)

computertechy said:


> yes the 955 does support both
> 
> will probaly get a 955 this month
> 
> ...


+1 

will probly also get a 955 this month

and then all the ddr3,board in some moths when ATI SB800 that has SATA 6gbps coms out

gpu when it comes out (HD 5870* or something) , still got my trusty and epic great Corsair 620HX!


----------



## n-ster (Apr 26, 2009)

with what board did you unlock?

PII 955 sucks for it's price... who pays 60$ more than a PII 940BE for similar performance? and if you go DDR3 you paying over 100$ more than PII 940BE


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 26, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Purchasing a 720BE. Also debating about selling the K9A2, so I can pick up a motherboard with the correct south bridge for the fourth core unlocking.
> 
> MA790GP-UD4H. Will work just fine from what I've read. Good idea?
> 
> Money from intel rig + K9A2 should be make a cheap upgrade.



that a very good mobo but i dont know if it can unlock the 4 core


----------



## n-ster (Apr 26, 2009)

the 100$ Biostar 128m can and its a great mobo...


----------



## n-ster (Apr 26, 2009)

I talk for the present... if you want to buy now, don't go 955... BUT you can wait and hopefully prices will fall...

IMO 720BE is always the best way to go...  if you want 4 cores, you can either get all you need for unlocking 4th core and give it a gamble (my choice) or just go 940BE and fudge the DDR3 xD


----------



## Darren (Apr 26, 2009)

n-ster said:


> PII 955 sucks for it's price... who pays 60$ more than a PII 940BE for similar performance? and if you go DDR3 you paying over 100$ more than PII 940BE



The processor has been out for less than a week so obviously the prices have not stablised. Give it a few weeks for retailers to apply AMDs recommended price guidelines before making judgement on prices.


Edit:




n-ster said:


> I talk for the present... if you want to buy now, don't go 955... BUT you can wait and hopefully prices will fall...
> 
> IMO 720BE is always the best way to go...  if you want 4 cores, you can either get all you need for unlocking 4th core and give it a gamble (my choice) or just go 940BE and fudge the DDR3 xD




I agree the 955 is priced too high at the moment, but it was expected. I can remember people complaining on the release of the 940 BE when retailers did not honour AMDs guidelines, now everyone is loving the prices. Anyone that buys hardware on release, whether a GPU, CPU, memory etc deserve to get their pockets burnt.

The X3 720 BE is really the best deal ATM, I agree.


----------



## Kenshai (Apr 26, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> that a very good mobo but i dont know if it can unlock the 4 core





n-ster said:


> the 100$ Biostar 128m can and its a great mobo...



The UD4H will work just fine, Arekieh unlocked all 4 cores of a 720be with the F1 bios, I personally prefer Gigabyte boards as I've never had a DoA or any fault with any of them.

On another note, I purchased a 720BE and have the K9A2 for sale and I will be purchasing, most likely, the UD4H.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 26, 2009)

I prefer Biostar's BIOS... and it's a great board too... your choice anyways

nice that'll you'll get a 720BE with 4 cores


----------



## Kenshai (Apr 27, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I prefer Biostar's BIOS... and it's a great board too... your choice anyways
> 
> nice that'll you'll get a 720BE with 4 cores



I appreciate the recommendation, but I've been using a lot of gigabyte bios recently, so I went ahead and ordered the UD4H.  Will let you guys know how it works out.


----------

